# Black Widow Colors?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Who's engine was called "The Black Widow?"

What were the colors other than black for course?

Any one got any examples to post?

JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go JJ.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

The Southern Pacific Black, Orange and Silver locomotives where the Black Widows 

http://www.trainweb.org/chris/SAC53.jpg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is the USA Mac 70 Black Widow I used to have from and was a special limited edition from Gold Coast Trains I believe!! The Regal


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

A classic and timeless scheme to be sure. The very first HO train set my brother and I had was an Athearn with a rubber band drive F7 painted in this scheme. 

Gary


----------



## sang_route (Sep 24, 2008)

SP had some interesting names for there paint scheemes,

Daylight Passanger (Black, Red, Orange and Silver)









Blackwidow Freight (Black, Orange and Silver)





And as matience bugets went down

Bloddy Nose Freight (Red, Gray, Black)


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 11 Feb 2010 10:49 PM 
Here is the USA Mac 70 Black Widow I used to have and was a special limited edition from Gold Coast Trains I believe!! The Regal

p.s. J.J. sent you another maybe better picture in email!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I am not an expert on this, but my impression has always been that the black widow refereed to the dark gray colored body with the red ends. That's at least what I call my Southern Pacific SD45.
Paul


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Having lived in So Cal for all of my 66 years and around when the Black Widows were running, the photo I posted above is the TRUE Black Widow color scheme. The others that have been posted are the Daylight colors that have been added in the last twenty plus years. The guy that would know for sure and a Southern Pacific "buff" would be Paul Burch.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I can assure all, the F unit depicted above by Gary is in what is known as the Black Widow paint scheme. The description thereof the "Black Widow" paint scheme was coined by rail fans. 

There are four typical paint schemes used on SP equipment;

Tiger Stripe, Black Widow, Bloddy Nose, Daylight and there is the obscure Halloween scheme.

Michael


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget the mid 1980's Kodachrome from the failed Santa Fe merger.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the color scheme on the F unit and the balck and orange on the NW-? unit


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
Thats an S4. USA Trains makes one in this paint scheme. In fact, I think the prototype one pictured is at the Orange Empire Railway museum.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The Niles Canyon Railway runs SP no. 5623 GP-9 painted in the Black Widow livery.









Russ Miller


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Russell Miller on 13 Feb 2010 09:14 PM 
The Niles Canyon Railway runs SP no. 5623 GP-9 painted in the Black Widow livery.









Russ Miller 

Speaking for myself, this is the best picture of the Widow, on a GP 9

Acc is about to release a set:

http://www.amstrains.com/AM65010.htm

And notice the numbers match


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the trailer from Bad Day at Black Rock. To me the best part of the movie is the beginning and the end. When, in full color no less, a beautiful black widow AB lashup lead a trainset of daylight painted cars.





Here's another black widow on film. The end scene of North By Northwest. Interesting "rainbow" consist here. You get a black widow on the point, a bloody nose trailing, a lark painted baggage car and then some daylight painted cars:





And yes, yet another clip of a black widow on film. The black widow led train shows up at 1:22 of this clip from the movie White Christmas. Right before it is a quick scene of the Santa Fe San Diegan:


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

I knew and saw some USAT models in Black Widow scheme in Gold Coast Station in Ventura,CA. The shop owner is Hans who is so nice.


----------

